# Elliot



## cirrustwi (Apr 19, 2010)

I wanted to post a tribute for my sweet Flemish boy, Elliot. I lost him last week. He was not quite 2 and it was a huge shock. I had him necropsied by my vet and he had a heart defect. I'm actually quite lucky to have had him as long as I did.

Elliot was part of a bonded pair with my French Lop, Timothy. Tim and I are both completely lost without him. It is just too sad to see Tim laying in the cage all alone. Elliot will never be replaced in our hearts and he will live on forever there.

Jen

"I have sometimes thought of the final cause of [pets] having such short lives and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a [pet] after an acquaintance of ten or twelve years, what would it be if they were to live double that time?"
Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Pipp (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. :sad:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope he and Tiny get together at the bridge and binky free...


----------



## JimD (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Jen. 

Binky free, Elliot!

ray::rainbow:***see you on the other side***


----------



## cheryl (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Elliot. Losing a loved bun is never easy, whether they've been with you a long time or not. Rest in Peace and binky free.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the sympathies. 

Tiny'sMom: I hope he can hang with Tiny. I'm sure he is lonely without Tim.

Jen


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Elliot,
Binky free Elliot :angelandbunny:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry- binky free little guy :rainbow:

Jen


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Big bunnies seem like so much fun. It is wonderful that you were able to give him a happy life that was longer than he would have had without the best care. Binky free, Elliot.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Elliot


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 27, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about Elliot - he and Remy can keep each other company.

Binky free, Elliot...

Denise


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 28, 2010)

I think Elliot must have the most amazing company to wait with at the Rainbow Bridge.

:angelandbunny:

Jen


----------

